# Nothing shines less than White



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Apologies for 2 threads in the same forum. I spent hours yesterday on my Glacier White TTS, snowfoam, Born to be Mild, Claybar, tardis,Ironx and then application of Autoglym lifeshine (ebay £10). The car looks much better in real life than these photos show, but thought I would share them with you.

James


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Nice mirror finish there mate looks like she shines fine to me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

all your hard work has paid off looks stuning


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks. 
As expected life has spat in my face again, and I've kerbed the rear nearside alloy this morning swerving to avoid some dickhead who failed to give way in a carpark.

Can anybody recommend a good wheel refurbisher in the West Midlands?

James


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Jimmys said:


> Thanks.
> As expected life has spat in my face again, and I've kerbed the rear nearside alloy this morning swerving to avoid some dickhead who failed to give way in a carpark.
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good wheel refurbisher in the West Midlands?
> ...


The Wheel specialist has an excellent reputation...http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/loc ... irmingham/

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

+1 used there north east branch for my colour change excellent work


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks awesome!!

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jimmys said:


> Thanks.
> As expected life has spat in my face again, and I've kerbed the rear nearside alloy this morning swerving to avoid some dickhead who failed to give way in a carpark.
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good wheel refurbisher in the West Midlands?
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate. Chips away in Telford are brilliant. I've used them several times. Top top job


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good wheel refurbishment in Bradford or anywhere else in West Yorkshire


----------



## TT-Dave (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice 8)


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks really good.

Good wash process as well. With white it is essential to prep properly. Ever used the werkstat kit to apply a sealant?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

That looks amazing, white is my favourite colour in the Mk2 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Like you, I've got a Glacier White TTS - but the cleanliness and polished finish of yours is putting mine to shame!!! So much for living in the countryside... :roll:

Good work though - looks great


----------



## Olivea0121 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it! White ftw!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

